# Three and half months post-op Luxating Patella Surgery



## Chagall's mom

I'm glad to hear the good news about Kili! It's wonderful she rebounded as well as she has, no crate issues and still a happy, calm camper--YAY! That really is a perfect result, here's to the repair being as well! Others will probably chime in soon about the leg hitching concern. Hope all continues to go well!:clover:


----------



## Poodlemama99

She may be doing it psychologically rather than physically. Both mine that had the surgery never hitched afterward. Once they healed it was like it never happened. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## irbsad

I think it is psychological...she just doesn't trust the leg? I don't know how to manage that?


----------



## PoodlePaws

My sisters Yorki just had this surgery and is about to be relieved of rest this coming Tuesday. She is a big active girl at 16 lbs ( reg sized Yorki). she doesn't hitch her leg at All. They gave my sister an exercise therapy program to do during recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## irbsad

Great to hear about your sister's pup's success. I have been doing PT on my dog and walking her more than an hour a day but she still will favor the leg. 

The surgically repaired leg also isn't as muscular as her left, which I am sure may have something to do with her not "trusting" her leg.

She is going back to the vet today just to be sure it isn't a surgical issue. From there, perhaps water therapy...


----------



## momtymztu

irbsad said:


> Great to hear about your sister's pup's success. I have been doing PT on my dog and walking her more than an hour a day but she still will favor the leg.
> 
> The surgically repaired leg also isn't as muscular as her left, which I am sure may have something to do with her not "trusting" her leg.
> 
> She is going back to the vet today just to be sure it isn't a surgical issue. From there, perhaps water therapy...


From what I have seen it is not uncommon for dogs to continue to favor a leg that has had the surgery, long after they have been released for regular exercise. Very often it becomes more a matter of habit than anything else. I would definately suggest swimming for exercise. I work as a canine swim instructor at a fitness pool for dogs and we have quite a few clients who come in post operatively for exercise. (We require that our clients have been released by the vet for regular exercise and/or have vet approval before swimming, as we are NOT a rehabilitation facility). Anyway, we have had clients come in with that post operative "hitch" and their owners definately see improvement after they have been swimming regularly. Not only does it strengthen the leg, but it also just gets them used to moving it normally again. 

Good luck


----------



## CT Girl

I hope it is just a matter of getting use to a healthy leg. I think swimming is a great idea. It is the perfectway to build up leg strength and not stain anything.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*irbsad*: Any news to share? Wondering how the visit with the surgeon went and what he had to say about Kili's recovery. Hope to hear from you when it's convenient.


----------



## irbsad

Thanks for asking!

Well, her X-rays showed no signs of spine, hip or joint issues and the surgically repaired leg is solid--all good news. What is still concerning is her persistent skip step. (I thought perhaps it was a learned behavior but looking back, she didn't really have time to learn to skip...within a couple of weeks of starting, she was in surgery).

So--the otho vet has put her on a ten day course of Rimadyl. She takes 12.5 mg twice a day. I have heard horror stories about this drug and prior to her surgery she was on it with no benefit. However, despite my reservations, I agreed. She has been on it five full days and I have to say I have seen a lot of improvement. She will still skip but not nearly as often as before.

Even if the Rimadyl proves to "cure" her of the skip step, the question then becomes---what next? She can't be on the drug forever without the potential for serious health problems. This is a question I will pose when she goes back in for a follow-up appointment.

Meantime, she will celebrate her one year birthday next week...maybe an extra turkey neck in her bowl--ha!


----------



## spindledreams

if you make a fuss about it she may have also learned to do it as a way to get attention. We has a little cocker that got her leg broken by my big dog for her safety we placed her with a very good friend who had been admiring her for a long time. A few months later she came over for a visit with the cocker. LOL Dreamy was limping and she started to make a fuss over her. I looked at her and started to laugh because Dreamy was LIMPING ON THE WRONG LEG. Turned out she had learned it got her lots of attention and it didn't matter which leg she limped on so it became an attention getting performance.


----------



## irbsad

I truly wish it were my fawning over her...unfortunately, that hasn't been the case. There is apparently some sort of medical issue in play...which is why the anti-inflammatory seems to be working.


----------



## momtymztu

Have you considered acupuncture? If the anti-inflammatory effects of the Rimadyl are helping acupunture may have the same basic benefit without the harmful side effects.


----------



## irbsad

Thanks, I explored that when Kili was first diagnosed. Acupuncture is something to consider...especially if the vet says Rimadyl is necessary for a longer period of time.


----------



## irbsad

I wish I had better news...

For those of you following Kili's travails...she was on a ten day course of Rimedyl to try to treat her surgically repaired right leg. By day nine she would only hitch her step when getting up a head of steam...going from a saunter to a trot.

Anyway, less than 24 hours after she stopped taking the drug, the hitch returned...not as much as before the drug...but each day post-drug, she hitches a little more. I talked with the ortho vet yesterday and she said by now she shouldn't be hitching her leg. And based on the fact she was still hitching some taking the drug and it's getting worse now the drug is out of her system, it's possible the pins are irritating her. She will also at times turn around on a walk and "grab" her surgically repaired knee

As much as I hate to do it, she will have the procedure on Monday to remove the pins. It's not supposed to be a difficult procedure (with Kili, never say never) but it means more anesthesia and a ten day recovery period.

Has anyone had similar experience and has had this procedure? Once she has the procedure, we will do physical therapy but other than that...if she continues to hitch her gait, I really don't know what to do and whether there is anything that can be done.

Meantime, she celebrated her 1st birthday with her sisters yesterday...yay!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Just yesterday I wondered how Kili was doing. I'm so sorry things aren't going better for her! As before, I am at a loss to offer anything other than concern for you both. I read previously the pins can sometimes pose a problem post-op, along with the unhappy reality of a 10% post-surgery failure rate. These things crossed my mind when you first posted about her hitching up her leg. I was hesitant to share this sooner, but I know you have your eyes wide open about things and thought this might be of some benefit/interest to others somehow.

Floating Kneecaps or Luxating Patella in Dogs
Problems with a pin. If a pin is inserted to hold the joint in place it can migrate, requiring surgery to remove it. Also an abscess, called a seroma, can form at the site of the pin and require either draining or surgical removal.
Repair collapse. Post surgery, your dog should not run or jump for about two months to allow the repair to stabilize. This is a tough order for most healthy dogs, and it's not uncommon for the repair in an active dog to break down during this period.
Failed surgery. Around 10 percent of dogs do not show significant improvement after surgery. *They continue to experience pain.* In addition, sometimes repair of the kneecap can cause problems to develop in other bones and joints.

Holding onto hope removal of the pins will give Kili the relief she needs. Really sorry for all you two are going through. When she's again on crate rest, maybe this link will be helpful.:clover:
Crate Rest Activities for Dogs after Back, Hip, Leg Injuries, ACL or TPLO, Heartworm treatmentetc - YouTube


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

I, too, am sorry that Kili is still having problems and having to have additional surgery to remove the pins. I certainly hope that this helps. I don't have any experience with dogs having this, but I actually had luxating patella on my knee when I was a in high school and college (long time ago), and had to have it surgically repaired. It was very painful, and the recovery was long, but, fortunately successful. I still have the pins. Tell Kili that I sympathize with her and am praying for her successful and swift recovery. Hugs from my poodles, too!


----------



## irbsad

Thanks, Chagall's mom, for the information. I was aware of the the 10-percent failure rate but given the other options which included potentially crippling arthritis beginning at a young age, the surgery seemed like the best option. Of course, can't second guess, now--

I am hoping the pins, which appear on x-ray unbroken and in the right place, will reveal a different story when the surgeon gets in there. As you know, x-rays can only show so much.

Anyway, I am running out of options and frankly, money--ha! My hope is the pin removal and a course of PT will do wonders.

Thanks for thinking of us! And keep your fingers crossed on Monday!


----------



## CT Girl

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope Monday goes well and Kili gets better.


----------



## irbsad

Kili had her pin removal surgery today. While the pins looked fine on x-ray...one may have moved just a tiny bit which may be the reason she was still hitching her leg. I say "may" b/c it wasn't obvious but it's one of those things that a small, small bit of movement can be an irritant--and why wouldn't it be?

Anyway, won't know for sure if this "solves" the problem...meantime, she is back on doggie lockdown for the next two weeks. After the two weeks are up, we gauge her recovery and then decide on PT.

Poor thing has had quite a year...but she at least got to celebrate her 1st year birthday with her two sisters...Kili is the one in the middle.


----------



## Angl

I'm so sorry she's had such a tough year. I know it's been tough on you, too. You have been such a good puppy parent. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

I so hope the pin being a bit "off" was the problem and she can finally heal and be pain free. You as well! Belated _HAPPY BIRTHDAY_ to Kili, a beautiful mpoo girl who's been through_ so much_, but manages to come out smiling. May the coming year and all the many that follow be healthy, active, joyful ones for you both!


----------



## irbsad

Fingers crossed, it looks as if removing the pins put in place during Kili's luxating patella surgery has done the trick.

The difference is night and day. Kili is about 97-99%. She hitches only to get up a head of steam (I think it's behavior) but trots, walks and bounces around like the puppy she is!

She has always been a happy and energetic pup but there now seems to be a brighter light in her eyes. 

With her new found pain-free energy...she has also become a handful. She has always been active...now more so...which means she is starting to find ways to stay "active"...which means no toilet roll is safe in my home.

I read somewhere that a vet always hears that pet owners with dogs who have structural problems (knee and hip) say their dogs are so mellow and so easy...and the best dog they ever had. To me, it's clear it was cause Kili was in pain or at the very least discomfort.

I am going to take for a few water/treadmill PT sessions to help her gain strength in both legs. I have also switched her to Dasaquin with MSM..but hopefully, this six-month long "ordeal" will soon be behind us.

Thanks, everyone for your kind thoughts during this process.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Delighted to hear the latest GOOD news about Kili!! No more pins, no more pain, lots of energy and eagerness in her eyes--ENJOY your newly "refurbished" miniature poodle!!


----------



## CT Girl

Wonderful news. I think the water therapy will really help. Let us know how she progresses. I hated to think she had gone through the surgery without significant improvement. Now if finally seems like she is getting some benefit from the surgery and hopefully she will continue to improve. I know Fracured Circle had some issues with her toys patella surgery. Hopefully she will see this thread and get some I formation that may help.


----------

